# 1969 body



## OGkaligirl (Sep 21, 2021)

How much would a 1969 GTO complete body be worth?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Depends on condition. Post pictures if you want any responses, especially accurate ones.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Also, you need to post your location. A mint condition Judge body in California, isnt worth much to a guy in Rhode Island


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

complete body? you mean fenders, doors, hood, trunk, floors, roof etc. or just the body itself?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Something like this...? Asking $3,800.00. Los Angeles.









1968 Pontiac GTO shell ONLY - auto parts - by owner - vehicle...


1968 Pontiac GTO shell ONLY..$3800 Pink slip on hand



losangeles.craigslist.org


----------

